# Nipple waterer for chickens?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone used one of these? It's basically a bucket with little nipple valves in the bottom. Kinda like a rodent water bottle... but without the ball. The nipple drips when touched. They're all over craigslist here and now they have them at the feed store... as well as just the nipples so I could make my own. I'm thinking this would be GREAT for my small flock, since they won't keep their own poo out of anything I use for water. But I'm just curious how they'll learn what it IS! Anybody tried these? How long did it take your birds to figure it out? The nipples are red... so maybe the idea is that will encourage the birds to peck at them (I know it works for my toes... got walk fast when they're painted!).


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have used them and they worked great! It didn't take long for them to get the idea and no more messy water. But I had the black nipples. I would worry about the red ones. Red causes aggression in chickens and they could turn on each other.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting. Guess that helps pick the color for the new goat barn / chicken coop too.  I was thinking either barn red, or dark gray/blue to match the future color of the house. THINK I'll go with the gray/blue! LOL


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Reds to cleshay(no ideal how to spell that)
Try bright orange,green, and pink stripes 
Lol but the nipples sounds cool didn't think they could use nipples
Is it like a smaller version of a.pig/rabbit


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I used them in my broiler tractors last year and it was much better. No more spilled and dirty water. Once one figures out the system, they all do.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I've used them for 2 years & love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just bought another 10 pack on Amazon for $7 last week.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome. I'll have to get some. I have lots of buckets, so figure I can just make my own. My chickens just aren't that bright... but I guess they'll figure it out.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep I put three nipples in the bottom of a five gallon bucket and hung it in the poult (baby turkey) pen. They took to it right away, no problem. Then this spring, I put the same waterer in the adult chicken pen wondering if they would use it. They got it right away too. It's great. I put the lid on to keep it even cleaner. So much better than the fountain style!


----------

